# Benetton Treviso VS Panathinaikos 111-101



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What a game ...

At the start of the last quarter, Treviso was -10 from the greeks ( *65-75*) , but a lay-up of Garbajosa made the *90-90* few seconds before the end of the game.

In the OT Treviso *rolled* Pana with a partial _21-11_.

----------

For Treviso GREAT game of *Maurice Evans* (33 points, 10/14 from 2, 4/6 from 3, 1/2 f.t., 2 assists and 1 block ) and center Denis Marconato ( 20 points, 17 rebounds,2 blocks ).

For Pana Lakovic made 36 points with 5/8 from 2 , 4/9 from 3, 14/16 f.t., 6 rebounds , 7 assists.


Grets

PS great tourn for the italians: Siena won at Barcelona, Bologna at Lubjana and Treviso at home :yes: :grinning:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Damned Garbajosa :upset: :upset: he should have missed that layup.... now Barça doesn't have options for F4...... Jorge isn't very patriotic...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Damned Garbajosa :upset: :upset: he should have missed that layup.... now Barça doesn't have options for F4...... Jorge isn't very patriotic...


  :angel:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

anyway, it's normal, it wouldn't say good things about Euroleague the fact that a team with 2 starters (****a and Grimau) and the 6th man (Varejao) are injured and Navarro isn't at 100% qualifies for the Final Four...


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

So what is going to happen with barcelona, will they keep or break up the team?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> So what is going to happen with barcelona, will they keep or break up the team?


What do you mean exactly?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


They spend a lot of money with the team, wont play the F4 and probaly wont win the spanish league. Something has to be done.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Dummest thing that Barca did-letting go Jasikecicius.Spaniards should fire their GM for sure.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I think you don't know exactly what happened with Barça.

Since Laporta won the elections for FCB president, not only in basketball, but in all the other sections, including football, the goal is to spend less money, and the budgets of all teams are smaller. This year's team was relatively cheap. That's why Jasikevicius wasn't renewed and got replaced by Ilievski and Grimau, two 'cheap' and young players.

Also Pesic didn't like Saras because he was 'too crazy' for the Barcelona systems... I prefer a little bit of crazyness and lot losing all the competitions...

Next year the team will be even worse, or at least different. Probably Bodiroga and ****a won't stay, or they'll stay with smaller contracts, and some catalonian young players will be signed like Jordi Trias from Girona and others.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

It is so sad when a team tries to win by spending as little money as possible. FCB needs Real's president and the fortune he uses to sign every possible footballer he can.

Barca could be in serious trouble next year, they will lose Bodiroga, and could lose Varejeo, Navarro, and Drejer to the NBA. I wish they would go out on a limb though and resign Bodiroga, go and go sign Jasas back.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Navarro will stay here...
And probably Drejer will be drafted in the 2nd round so he'll stay
Varejao always tells the media that he'd love to stay a lot of years in Barcelona so if he isn't a lottery pick he could stay a year here.

Next year Barça will be a team on rebuilding, with a lot of young players, not only the ones with draft potential, but also Victor Sada, Marc Gasol and Remon Van der Hare should develop into ACB players, and Jordi Trias from Girona, who has lots of potential

who knows, maybe Rudy Fernandez could end in Barcelona...

but it's a new time for Barcelona, Dejan came here and won the Euroleague for us, but it looks like that it's over


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Navarro will stay here...
> And probably Drejer will be drafted in the 2nd round so he'll stay
> Varejao always tells the media that he'd love to stay a lot of years in Barcelona so if he isn't a lottery pick he could stay a year here.


That will most likely happen, but I was simply coming up with a worst case scenario. 
I am split on if I want Navarro to stay part of me says yes but another part says I want to see him in the NBA. With Robert Johnson as the owner of new team and coach who wants talented guards, point skills, a trade to bring Navarro's rights to the Bobcats is very possible and the allure of more money and the role of number one on a team could cause him to jump ship.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Navarro has a buyout in his contract and only 1 year left on it after this one correct? He's been playing at a high level recently...

What do you fellas think Bodiroga is going to do? If he leaves what teams do you suspect he would move to? I want to see this guy in the NBA. I'm tired of hearing how good he is. Bring it!


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I don't know for sure, but I believe Navarro signed an extension through 2008 or so, and his buyout is pretty high I believe.


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Panathinaikos fans demanded to the PAO presidents for the return of Dejan Bodiroga and they will do whatever is needed for him to return. 

Dejan come back!!! You are one of us!!!


----------

